# Paris Motor Show Preview/Coverage



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Does this relate to the Cruze somehow?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Autoguide owns CruzeTalk.com and about 100 other auto enthusist sites.


----------

